# Wiedzmin in English



## Mike (Jun 28, 2006)

Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up: the first short story collection in the Wiedzmin (i.e. "Hexer") saga is being released by Gollancz as an English translation.

The Wiedzmin books, by Andrzej Sapkowski, have been critically acclaimed and is now pretty much a Polish institution. The author is referred to as the "Master of Fantasy," though he is not hailed as "the next Tolkien."

Sapkowski gives us something different. 

So, if you're looking for fresh and original fantasy (oh how few of those have come out in the past years) I've made my recommendation...

The book is titled "The Final Wish". All the short stories within are excellent.


----------

